# Cant emerge nvidia-drivers ?

## gentoo_newguy

Hey guys cant seem to emerge nvidia-drivers. 

It seems to be trying to emerge this package and failing. 

Its an upt to date new build. 

```

ln -s libxmlrpc_util.so.3.18 libxmlrpc_util.so

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02/work/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02/lib/libutil'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02/work/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02/lib'

make: *** [lib/all] Error 2

 * ERROR: dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02 failed:

 *   Compiling failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2354:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -r || die "Compiling failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02/work/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02 failed:

 *   Compiling failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2354:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -r || die "Compiling failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02/work/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Can anyone help

----------

## causality

Unfortunately the pasted data is not enough to determine what happened.  It does not go back far enough to show the actual file that failed to compile and/or link, assuming this data is available.  What is shown there ("[lib/all] Error 2" is probably a reiteration of the original error message produced by "make" and not the compiler or linker error produced by "gcc" or "ld".

Please paste the full build log beginning with the "emerge" command line.  Also potentially useful are the contents of your /etc/make.conf file and the output of the command "gcc-config -l" (lower-case L like "lima") when run as root.

----------

## saellaven

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02, Log file:

 

it's not nvidia-drivers that is failing, it is dev-libs/xmlrpc-c

There are 5 bugs open for it. Without knowing your arch, setup, or the error it actually gives you, I'll assume you're using AMD64, which points to bug 291881. 

Try running

```

MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge -1 xmlrpc-c

```

And then do an emerge --resume to finish your install

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Hey man thanks heres the output of the emerge. 

http://pastebin.com/ZHaS1e3U

Thanks for your help[/code]

----------

## saellaven

Ok, that would be bug 301076

That bug reporter indicated a spontaneous fix, which means there was probably a fix propagated through the ebuilds. Looking at /usr/portage/dev-libs/xmlrpc-c/ChangeLog I see there was a change in eclass on Jan 15. Have you done a recent emerge --sync ?

I did a rebuild of xmlrpc-c on my system and it comes fine here (portage synced 2 hours ago)

----------

## Nreal

Can anyone help with this

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Virhe 1

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux 		SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4159:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3093:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\" 						CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- 						LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\" 					${BUILD_FIXES} 						${BUILD_PARAMS} 						${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-190.53-pkg2'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1, Log file:

----------

## saellaven

 *Nreal wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1 failed:
> 
>  *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux 		SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module
> ...

 

Grab the patches from bug 301318

for a one time install, as root

```

cp nvidia-190.53-2.6.33.patch /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/

cd /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

patch < /path/to/downloaded/files/nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1.ebuild.patch

ebuild nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1 manifest

emerge -1 nvidia-drivers

```

the changes to the portage tree will be undone on your next sync, but hopefully, the patch is included by then. If you want to keep it permanently, you could setup an overlay instead.

----------

## Aarin

Tried the solution said above, but it didn't worked.

I have the same *** Unable to determine the target kernel version. *** error...

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *Aarin wrote:*   

> Tried the solution said above, but it didn't worked.
> 
> I have the same *** Unable to determine the target kernel version. *** error...

 

I am the guy that reported bug 301318. Someone else at nvnews.net is having the same problem. Did you do eselect kernel set <your kernel version>, substituting <your kernel version> for the correct item from eselect kernel list?

Also, did you compile the kernel yourself or use genkernel?

----------

## Aarin

I have only one gentoo-sources installed (the version 2.6.33) and I have "eselected" the kernel to the right one before pruning the gentoo-sources.

Regarding the compilation of the kernel, I have copied the .config from the previous compiled kernel (2.6.32-r6), done "make oldconfig" and responded to the questions regarding new options of the 2.6.33 kernel and done "make && make modules_install" like I always do.

The kernel compiled without any problem.

Tried to emerge the nvidia-drivers (to use the new kernel) and happened what I already said before.

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *Aarin wrote:*   

> I have only one gentoo-sources installed (the version 2.6.33) and I have "eselected" the kernel to the right one before pruning the gentoo-sources.
> 
> Regarding the compilation of the kernel, I have copied the .config from the previous compiled kernel (2.6.32-r6), done "make oldconfig" and responded to the questions regarding new options of the 2.6.33 kernel and done "make && make modules_install" like I always do.
> 
> The kernel compiled without any problem.
> ...

 

Did you apply the patches from bug 301318? You need to do that before running module-rebuild rebuild (or just re-emerging).

Run the following commands as root and things should work for you:

 *Quote:*   

> cd /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/
> 
> cp nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1.ebuild nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1.ebuild.old
> 
> wget -O nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1.ebuild.patch https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=221323
> ...

 

----------

## Aarin

I had already done it following a previous post in this topic, but I made a "emerge --sync" to return to the original .ebuild and followed your instructions.

None of them had any problem, but the "emerge nvidia-drivers" didn't worked anyway (same error as before)

----------

## Shining Arcanine

Could you post the build log so I can see the error message?

----------

## BigAl

Hey,

Just thought I'd mention that I had the same error message (unable to detect kernel etc) installing nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1 with gentoo-sources-2.6.33. Running the commands (patches) given above solved it for me.

So thanks for that!!!

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Im not using amd64 and im still unable to emerge xmlrpc i have done a emerge sync and still not working

----------

## saellaven

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Im not using amd64 and im still unable to emerge xmlrpc i have done a emerge sync and still not working

 

according to your output, I see this line 

124: make -j5 -r 

that indicates a parallel build, which will fail on xmlrpc-c. Did you try running it as one job ( -j1 ) instead?

can we get the output of an emerge --info too?

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *gentoo_newguy wrote:*   

> Im not using amd64 and im still unable to emerge xmlrpc i have done a emerge sync and still not working

 

Please post the contents of:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02/temp/build.log

----------

## Aarin

 *Shining Arcanine wrote:*   

> Could you post the build log so I can see the error message?

 

here it is:

 *Quote:*   

>  [32;01m*[0m CPV:  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1
> 
>  [32;01m*[0m REPO: gentoo
> 
>  [32;01m*[0m USE:  acpi amd64 elibc_glibc gtk kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU
> ...

 

----------

## Naib

for kernel >= 2.6.33 you need the 195.* drivers

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *Naib wrote:*   

> for kernel >= 2.6.33 you need the 195.* drivers

 

195.30 has the same problem. There are patches avaliable to make 190.53 and 195.30 work, although I did not file a bug report with the patch for 195.30.

Aarin, I suspect you might be doing an emerge --sync prior to installing the drivers, which is removing the patches from your system. Try doing emerge --sync, the instructions I posted above and then emerge nvidia-drivers, in that order. After doing that, things should just work.

----------

## duryodhana

you need nvidia-drivers-195.36.03 with 2.6.33. Unmask them.

----------

## Aarin

 *Shining Arcanine wrote:*   

>  *Naib wrote:*   for kernel >= 2.6.33 you need the 195.* drivers 
> 
> 195.30 has the same problem. There are patches avaliable to make 190.53 and 195.30 work, although I did not file a bug report with the patch for 195.30.
> 
> Aarin, I suspect you might be doing an emerge --sync prior to installing the drivers, which is removing the patches from your system. Try doing emerge --sync, the instructions I posted above and then emerge nvidia-drivers, in that order. After doing that, things should just work.

 

I have never done a emerge --sync after applying the patches I assure you.

Nonetheless I have done it like you have said above. Same result as before. Can't compile the nvidia-drivers.

 *duryodhana wrote:*   

> you need nvidia-drivers-195.36.03 with 2.6.33. Unmask them.

 

Already tried that several times with no result. 

Both nvidia-drivers 190.53-r1 (with or without patches) and 195.36.03 have the same error compiling.

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *Aarin wrote:*   

>  *Shining Arcanine wrote:*    *Naib wrote:*   for kernel >= 2.6.33 you need the 195.* drivers 
> 
> 195.30 has the same problem. There are patches avaliable to make 190.53 and 195.30 work, although I did not file a bug report with the patch for 195.30.
> 
> Aarin, I suspect you might be doing an emerge --sync prior to installing the drivers, which is removing the patches from your system. Try doing emerge --sync, the instructions I posted above and then emerge nvidia-drivers, in that order. After doing that, things should just work. 
> ...

 

Then this is not being caused by 2.6.33. Something else is causing this.

----------

## Aarin

Since it wasn't the nvidia-drivers the problem, I re-emerged the gentoo-sources-2.6.33 and recompiled the kernel. that seamed to do the trick.

Running right now with the 2.6.33 kernel and nvidia-drivers 195.36.03  :Wink: 

----------

